# Goodby Vikings!!!



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

If those morons pick up Farve I'm done with the Vikes forever. Nothing against Farve but he is gonna give them 1 maybe two decent years then ditch them leaving them AGAIN with NO quarterback whatsoever. I don't think the Vikes management understands the concept of building a team. They keep picking up 2nd stringers and has beens. It's suprising they often do as well as the do. Just imagine if they could find a REAL quarterback and keep him more than a couple years.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

dakotashooter2 said:


> If those morons pick up Farve I'm done with the Vikes forever. Nothing against Farve but he is gonna give them 1 maybe two decent years then ditch them leaving them AGAIN with NO quarterback whatsoever. I don't think the Vikes management understands the concept of building a team. They keep picking up 2nd stringers and has beens. It's suprising they often do as well as the do. Just imagine if they could find a REAL quarterback and keep him more than a couple years.


 But what if Favre comes to the Vikes and they somehow win the next two Super Bowls (highly unlikely), I would trade two super bowl wins for the Vikes anyday over worrying about who's on the team next year, just my thoughts,,,,,,,,, I think the team is ready this year or maybe next year, then age will again start creeping up on them,,,


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

ideal scenario: farve plays this year, tavaris gets cut, rosenthal and farve tutor j.d. booty, and booty is the franchise future.

what will likely happen: farve plays 4 games, gets a concussion, tavaris comes in, gets vikes barely into playoffs, then pees down his leg in the first round.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

the professor said:


> ideal scenario: farve plays this year, tavaris gets cut, rosenthal and farve tutor j.d. booty, and booty is the franchise future.


x2 :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

dakotashooter2 said:


> If those morons pick up Farve I'm done with the Vikes forever. Nothing against Farve but he is gonna give them 1 maybe two decent years then ditch them leaving them AGAIN with NO quarterback whatsoever. I don't think the Vikes management understands the concept of building a team. They keep picking up 2nd stringers and has beens. It's suprising they often do as well as the do. Just imagine if they could find a REAL quarterback and keep him more than a couple years.


Not sure what you are saying here.....what second stringers and has beens have they picked up????Pat Williams?...Bernard Barrien???Chester Taylor????Antoine Winfield????Jerrod Allen????Bobby Wade?????

I'll take any of them every time.3 Pro bowlers there.Even Wade.Since no team has more than 1 number 1 reciever.We don't know what Rosenfelds will do.Every Team picks up an experienced back-up QB.The only second stringers I can think of are a few wide recievers.And those were taken during Red El Cheapo's ownership.

As far as a QB.....drafting one is always hit or miss.....there are probably more top 10 draft pick QBs than at any other position that have totally bombed out.And no team parts with a good experienced QB w/o a lot of high draft picks.

Ask yourself this question.....on the final drive of a game with time running out who do you want at QB.....I'll take a healthy Brett (39 years old) Farve over what they now have every time.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

KEN W said:


> I'll take a healthy Brett (39 years old) Farve over what they now have every time.


Ditto that. To me it's a no-brainer to not trust Brett over TJ - has TJ ever thrown for 250 yards in a game?

If Farve comes and has a decent year, it'll be the best team to hit the field in purple in awhile. The team is solid, just no leader for a QB.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm with the professor. Farve will be a great tutor for the future.

If he joins the vikes he will be only about the second winner on team, Allen being the other. The franchise needs a winner desperately


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the management is only looking at Favre for the next 2 years. With some of the top players on the team getting older ie; Pat Williams, Antoine Winfield, etc.. they want to make a run now. They've already let go of long time Pro Bowler Matt Birk and Safety Darren Sharper. It is extremely hard to replace these guys mainly because talent is thin at their level and they're going to be expensive to replace, ie; DT Albert Haynesworth, who signed for $100 million dollars. So if they believe they have a real shot in the next 2 years getting a quarterback who actually has experience is probably beneficial. 
I don't believe that anyone in their right mind believes that Favre is the long term solution at quarterback, but for 2 years he should be fine. He can play as well as tutor. Then he steps aside for whoever they anoint as his successor. 
Obviously management isn't confident that Tavaris can take them deep into the Playoffs and Sage Rosenfels has been a lifelong back-up. They're not really anything to shout about.
Everyone knows that quarterback could be the final piece to the puzzle. The Vikes need a quarterback that can take advantage of all the attention that is placed on Adrian Peterson. Up to this point we've seen that we haven't had one that really could. Favre could be that quarterback. 
Plus, you can't discount Favre's ability to boost ticket sales. Just rember that nothing is ever what it seems and they're is always things going on in the background.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

The vikings have a really solid team right now.. a great d-line a good o-line a great running game and a pretty solid defense. If there was a time for the vikings to have a half ways decent quarterback i'll take it right now because we are a pretty good football team minus the QB situation.

LoL if we have a chance at picking up a good quarter back for goodness sakes i'll take him!!
why is having another year with a terrible QB gonna make the vikings better in the long run?? lol


----------



## fesnthunner (Mar 16, 2009)

I would also take him over anyone they have right now. I am sure that the head office guys making the decision know that Brett has maybe two years at best, and they probably wont be his best years, but I believe with A. P., Taylor and a pretty decent receiving group that this team can make a hell of a run into the playoffs. It is shaking up to be a very exciting year in the ofseason for the vikes, I hope the season is just the same. Never a packer fan but always was a favre fan here


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

I'd bet a Crown Royal to anyone that it's a done deal already............the thing is with Favre coming it would actually be something POSITIVE to report from camp........at least initiallyl........for the last 10 years the Queens have desperately needed some positive PR..............


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I thought the acquisition of one of the best young DEs who hasn't reached his prime yet in Jared Allen, big time receiver Bernard Berrian, all-world running back Adrian Peterson, and the potential for Percy Harvin to be a game changer in just the last couple of years has been pretty positive PR...


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice to see the Vikes found a way to weed out all the fair weather fans out there.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

How many picks is Favre gonna throw for the Queens this season uke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I could care less if Farve comes or not. But it sounds like it is pretty much a done deal if the doctor ok's him. I have talked with a couple of guys I know that work with the vikes. One was down at our towns cancer golf benefit. Anyway he was kind of closed lipped but all signs point at yes he will be a viking if he is ok to play. But we did talk about harvin and others he said harvin has talent. But does not know if he will be a good pro. The jury is out. This guy has worked with the vikes for many years. The only rookie he said that had the WOW factor was Moss. He said AP was good. But was not the WOW like moss was.

But I think Sage would be a good QB anyway. Not spectacular but ok. Better than T-Jack. But I think Booty could be the future with more time. Unless he is the 1 USC QB in the last few years that won't be worth a crap. But who knows....the rest have done alright.... Palmer, Leinheart (back up but still ok), Sanchez (not proven but has the tools), Cassel. But who knows.

I think farve will help. But he can't throw the deep ball like he used too. But now Defs can't but 8 in the box because farve would pick them apart with one on one coverages on the outside. He can make those tight fit short passes where T-Jack can't. But one thing that is kind of in the mix that I would love to see.......Brandon Marshall in Purple. Just some food for thought.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Andrew Bremseth said:


> How many picks is Favre gonna throw for the Queens this season uke:


12, which is also the number of td's he will throw for against your beloved fudge packers! :lol:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

If he is healthy and plays anything like he did during the first half of last year this team could the best since the 98 team and probably better with their defense. Farve won't need to throw for 300 every game just take pressure off AP. I agree that they are at that point of needing to win now as they do have some guys getting older and only have a couple years left in them. I just hope the offense is more creative than the last few years as it has been so boring to watch. On the bright side if Farve comes and fails then Chili is probably gone.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Eric Hustad said:


> On the bright side if Farve comes and fails then Chili is probably gone.


Sounds like a win/win for Vikings fans, what are you guys waiting for? Hop on the bandwagon!


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Go Giants!!!!! (sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## BBD25 (Nov 28, 2007)

Favre may be a short term solution, 1-2 years max, but you also have to look at the young guys on the team, aka adrian peterson, who may say get me the hell outta here if the vikings can't make it any farther than the first round of the playoffs.

With favre at least we have a shot at going deep into the playoffs, and that may boost AP's confidence in the vikes.

If i were AP i would be wanting brett favre, or after my rookie contract is up, i could not wait to apply for free agency and goto another team.

Favre boosts the confidence of the whole team, not just at quarterback. I honestly do not believe the team believes in sage or tjack for sure.

Win win situation in my book. Favre in Purple. Ah woooooo!


----------



## startown (Nov 14, 2005)

I think Favre will do well in the Vikings conservative system. I also think Percy Harvin will run some wildcat formation to give Favre some rest on the bench. I see it as a positive, especially if they can limit his interceptions. He was very good last year with the Jets, until he got hurt. If he gets hurt this year, he needs to sit out and let someone else play. Favre has never had a running back like Adrian Peterson, so that will take pressure off of him, he doesn't need to throw the ball 30-40 times when you have Adrian Peterson.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I think Percy Harvin will be a great outlet receiver for Favre if he signs. Playing close to the line of scrimmage if Favre gets pressured in the pocket Harvin can catch the short dump pass and take it from there.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Percy is the new Randy Moss. Talented receiver, with game-breaking skills, but (even though he's a fellow Gator) questionable off-field decision making abilities. It will be interesting to see how he fits in the mix this year, but should have immediate impact.


----------



## startown (Nov 14, 2005)

I like Harvin as well. I watched him play 3-4 times at Florida, he was exciting on nearly every play. Quick as can be. My only question, can the Vikings coaching staff use him to his full potential? We'll see.

Also, keep in mind that we will have one of the best LB's in the league in EJ Henderson back, and Brian Robison (DE) Olympic shot putter, has put on 15-20 lbs of muscle and could give Ray Edwards a challenge for the starting position. The defense could be very good.

We also have a weak schedule.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

dakotashooter2 said:


> Nothing against Farve but he is gonna give them 1 maybe two decent years then ditch them leaving them AGAIN with NO quarterback whatsoever.


Which is exactly where they are without him, right? No quarterback.

I'm behind acquiring Favre 100%. What's the better option? I honestly think the Vikes have a shot with him. They just need someone taking the snaps who can manage a offense and read a defense. They don't need Favre from ten years ago. He isn't that player anymore and no one expects him to be. The Vikes have a solid running game and a great defense. All we need is a QB who won't LOSE the game for us. Which is what we had in T-Jack and to a lesser extent Frerotte.. He doesn't have to put up great numbers for us to win...just decent numbers and to control the ball.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> I'm behind acquiring Favre 100%. What's the better option? I honestly think the Vikes have a shot with him.


X2....Besides who would be better to teach T-jack and Rosenfels? 2 years of watching and learning from a Hall of Fame quarterback might do them both some good!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I am hoping they are teaching Booty. I think Sage will get his chance even if they do get Farve.

The best position to play is back up QB. You are always a fan favorite. Look at it like this......if the team is doing good you get paid not to do anything. If the team is doing bad everyone wants you to play. If you come in and win.....you are loved. If you come in and fail.....what can they say you are a back up QB. :beer:

Here is some more rumblings.......if Farve is a Vike. Harrison is looking to the vikes to play next season.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

startown said:


> We also have a weak schedule.


Except for the fact you have to play the Packers twice. Ouch!


----------



## dbltap1 (Feb 1, 2008)

I am not sure why everyone thinks that Favre will tutor ANYONE. He has said many times that he is not willing to tutor young quarterbacks, his job is to be a QB. And if you think that watching him run around throwing off of his back foot and forcing balls where only he can complete them (or at least could complete them seven years ago) will make your young QBs any better, you are sorely mistaken. If bevell can't teach them to play properly, watching Favre won't do it.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The tutoring factor that I hope he will try to install is....

game prep, play calling, reading defs, etc. His mechanics are not one to mentor at all. But his other stuff is.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> reading defs


.....and that's where our current quarterbacks need help. Sitting T-Jack, Rosefels, Booty will only help our team in the long run. As they can watch a hall of fame quarterback and maybe add a few things to their game (They all have their own qualities but have yet to see the whole field). Wheather they want to learn from a hall of fame quarterback is up to them!

Bring on Favre!!!


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Supposedly Favre is one of the best at reading a defense. Everyone of our quarterbacks, especially Jackson could definitely benefit watching how a Hall of Famer does it.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I am sure Farve helped Rodgers is some way shape or form. Because Rodgers is very good and has great tools. I think his progression is only part of the reason why he was "forced" to retire in Green Bay.

Because if Rodgers was not starting they would have had to trade him or let him go.


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

Everyone who doesn't like Favre will say as was done in this post, he will throw too many interceptions. Check this stat out:

*Year TD INT Runnning Game (Avg)*
2001  32 15 105 (21st in league)
2002 27 16 120 (12)
2003 32 21 160 (3)
2004 30 17 119 (10)
2005 20 29 84 (30)
2006 18 18 93 (23)
2007 28 15 100 (21)

So, what am I rambling about. Favre's TD to INT ratio is 149 to 84 when his team averages 100 or more yards rushing per game from 2001 to 2007. If his team is under 100 yrds rushing, his ratio is 38 to 47. I realize those were tough packer years and poor records, playing from behind all play into this. Many quarterbacks could say the same, but we have the BEST running back in Football, period. Who led the league with 148 yards per game, the Vikings? Stack the box, Favre burns you, play it straight, and AD eats you up. Assuming Favre plays, I still think teams will try to stop the run and it will be fun to watch. Early touchdowns, and then it is Adrian All Day Long, eating up chunks of yards. We don't need the Favre of 10 years ago because he can read defenses just as well if not better now. Hit the open man and we will be just fine. Go Favre. Who ever thought I would be saying that.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Chuck Smith said:


> I am sure Farve helped Rodgers is some way shape or form. Because Rodgers is very good and has great tools. I think his progression is only part of the reason why he was "forced" to retire in Green Bay.
> 
> Because if Rodgers was not starting they would have had to trade him or let him go.


I agree 100%...Here is a quote from Rodgers about the deal.....
"


> I could understand how Brett felt,'' he said. "I was coming in to take the job of one of his best friends on the team (former backup Doug Pederson), because he was close to the other quarterbacks at the time. It was a tough situation for both of us.''


But over the years Rodgers became close with Favre and was the beneficiary of training with him. In Rodgers' third season, Favre and his wife, Deanna, even invited Rodgers to dinner at their home.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Farve is great at reading defenses, he is especially adept to throwing to an open DB or safety.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

> Deanna, even invited Rodgers to dinner at their home.


No way. Not dinner at their house... 

I'll even throw a stray dog a bone at times but it doesn't mean I like it...


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

dosch said:


> > Deanna, even invited Rodgers to dinner at their home.
> 
> 
> No way. Not dinner at their house...
> ...


True but would you throw that straw dog a bone in your own kitchen!
:beer:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

> True but would you throw that straw dog a bone in your own kitchen!


Prolly not-

I SHOOT FAWNS 8)


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

The end of Chris's post sums it up best: The best thing about Favre playing for the Vikes would be him taking down Chilly just like he took out the "Man-Genius" last year. Right now, that is the most the franchise could ask for...well, along with Wulf choosing not to hire an offensive coordinator that didn't even call his own plays (remember that Reid did that).


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

anyone else hear from Tavaris saying if Favre is signed he would be willing to be traded somewhere else? :huh: 
but if this is true, thats good news


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

Jmnhunter said:


> anyone else hear from Tavaris saying if Favre is signed he would be willing to be traded somewhere else? :huh:
> but if this is true, thats good news


Yeah, I heard he would "ask for a trade". That's laughable!!! I am glad Tjack joined in the circus because it was getting a little boring with just Brett.

He has no clout and those comments don't carry any weight.. :******:

He should be quiet, ride the pine and try to learn something from Brett and Sage...


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Hell, the Vikings should jump at that oppurtunity to trade T-Jack!

I bet they could easily get a 7th, maybe even a 6th round pick for him...or a slew of unsigned draftees rights.

Too bad Chile wasted a 3rd round pick to get him. :roll:


----------



## B.L.Z.A four (Mar 9, 2008)

I hope Favre goes to the Vikings!!!! We got tickets to the Nov. game when they play the Packers! I would love to see him come on in to Lambeau and throw 5 interceptions and the Packers run them back for touchdowns. In my book, he is all used up and it is time to sit on his porch and remember back to when he use to be good.!! I am a long time Packer fan and I am done with him pulling all this crap that he has been doing.

It's time to hang it up Brett......


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

B.L.Z.A four said:


> I hope Favre goes to the Vikings!!!! We got tickets to the Nov. game when they play the Packers! I would love to see him come on in to Lambeau and throw 5 interceptions and the Packers run them back for touchdowns. In my book, he is all used up and it is time to sit on his porch and remember back to when he use to be good.!! I am a long time Packer fan and I am done with him pulling all this crap that he has been doing.
> 
> It's time to hang it up Brett......


He probably doesn't agree anymore than I or you think it is time to retire.Shouldn't he make that decision.....not cheesehead fans????He wanted to come back.....Pukes told him "you aren't wanted here anymore."If he can still make the plays......why shouldn't he try it?

If he does well,and I hope he does,he will still be remembered as the best Puker QB of all time.And if he does get another SB ring.....won't Puke fans say.......vikes needed a Puker QB to win the SB.How can Puker fans lose?

Oh and Matt.....vikes moved up in the draft to take TJ in the second round.Looks like a big mistake.


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

So you want your old boss to hire you back six months after you "retire" and decide retirments not for you, even though they have alredy hired someone else to fill your job that may be there for 12 years when you only have maybe 5 left?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Did he really want to retire or did the organization push him in that direction?

Regardless of what happened in GB let the guy play if he wants to. The media has tried to make it seem like the only reason he's coming back is to try to 'screw' the Packers and play against them. I don't buy it. He's coming back because he still wants to play and he wants to win. The Vikes are a perfect fit for him and he has the potential to make the team a contender.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

KEN W said:


> Oh and Matt.....vikes moved up in the draft to take TJ in the second round.Looks like a big mistake.


That explains a lot. It's probably why Childress has pushed so hard to make him something. Just think, if they wouldn't have drafted him they would have gone after someone else...Ziggie isn't afraid to open up the checkbook.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Doogie said:


> So you want your old boss to hire you back six months after you "retire" and decide retirments not for you, even though they have alredy hired someone else to fill your job that may be there for 12 years when you only have maybe 5 left?


No,but I wouldn't expect my "old boss" to do and say negative things about me just because I want to work somewhere else. :eyeroll:


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

as far as I'm concerned, Golden boy made the packers who they are today- if he had a few guessing games he had to work out- then, hell, he deserves them- It's funny how 1 minute the Packer Fans praise him up and hold him hi in the sky and the next he's dog turd -

I hope he goes to the queens and wins just the 2 games, he's playing the pack - would be a win in my book- All you packer fans who cut him down should be ashamed of your self's, sounds like a bunch of self centered b-tches too me- Also If they were so thru with him why were they so afraid to not let him play for the queens right after they dumped his ***- *****'s

If they are so sure of them selves why did they give a hoot just where he wanted to play-

I hope the pack go back to there 1980's winning ways all over again, and the Lions beat them both times-

But that's just my humble opinion- :beer:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I agree with Sonic, why the animosity towards a man that gave the franchise so much?

Dump Tavaris, he is a liability. A half decent qb should be stellar with what the vikes have on offense. He has proven he is not NFL caliber, one gamble that didn't work. Not as bad as the Herschel Walker trade :lol:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> anyone else hear from Tavaris saying if Favre is signed he would be willing to be traded somewhere else?
> but if this is true, thats good news


Can we get draft picks from the CFL? that is the only place he could play. I can't see any NFL team trying to pick him up.

I still think we have a weak receiver group. We have a good(at best, but no where near great) #1 but Harvin has only "potential" right now, Rice should be a lot better than he is, and Wade, who I think will be a good leader for the vikes kinda like Ward for the Steelers, just doesn't have much for tools.

A good QB with decent receivers will take more pressure off the RBs than a poor QB with great receivers, so bring on Favre!!!


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I was able to watch a replay of the Pack against the Seahawks at B-DUBs. Watching Favre tear through the 'Hawks defense with ease was very impressive. He read the defense, held onto the ball for a very short period of time, not allowing the pass rush to have any time to hit him. Once he spotted his man the ball was gone. His decision making and ability to read defenses will make up for some of his loss of athleticism. 
With our decent receiver corps Favre should be a great upgrade. All receivers ask for his the ball. Once they have it they just want to make plays. With Bernard Berrian, Sidney Rice, Bobby Wade, and Percy Harvin the Vikes should be able to put up a decent offense. Supposedly Harvin is a personal high light reel with the ball in his hands, so it will be exciting to see if that develops. If the defenders do manage to close the pocket it will be interesting to see if Favre goes to Shiancoe, a TE. Everyone knows that Favre loved going to Bubba Franks as his outlet receiver when that happened in GB. I'm thinking Shiancoe, Harvin, or Wade as Favre's go to guys when the pocket does collapse.
With Favre, defenses shouldn't be able to load the box with 8 men, so AD will be able to find a lot more running room. If they cover the run, Favre will burn them with the pass. Although Jackson is incredibly athletic he isn't gifted enough physically to make up for his poor judgment and ability to read defenses. That's why I believe even though Favre is older, the mental part of his game is what makes him dangerous. It should be fun to watch. I can't wait to see what the reaction will be when Favre strolls into Lambeau field..


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Brett Favre Rules!!!!!! 

Oh wait... He doesnt play for us anymore?

I mean he is a jerk and stinks and I can't belive anyone likes him! 

You packer fans are starting to sound like Minnesota fans now!

:roll:

Gunny


----------



## startown (Nov 14, 2005)

Favre wanted to play for the Vikings last year. I watched the replay of the Vikings/Eagles playoff game from last year, if Favre was our QB last year we more than likely would have won that game. TJack threw a pick for a TD and the momentum of that game changed in a hurry.

I think he knows that this is a good situation for him. He knows the offense, he has Adrian Peterson, Chester Taylor, Bernard Berrian, Percy Harvin...as offensive weapons.

Will he throw a few interceptions, probably, but he will not have to force throws, and Harvin may give him a few breaks when he comes in the Wildcat formation. I would predict they will go 11-5 or 12-4 with Favre, 10-6 or 9-7 without him. We'll have to wait and see...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It'll be interesting every time Adrian lines up behind Favre. Without a "weak" QB, I'm assuming the D won't stack 8 in the box every play....and if they do, Favre should be able to pick it apart. As noted, Favre seems to do best when he isn't forcing.


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

guess we'll find out in 9 days if he decides to show up in Mankato or not


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> can't wait to see what the reaction will be when Favre strolls into Lambeau field..


Amen to that!!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Doogie said:


> guess we'll find out in 9 days if he decides to show up in Mankato or not


He'll be there IMO.

He's been working out with the local high school team and throwing everyday in Mississippi. It sounds like his arm has it's 'zip' back to it after the surgery.

I can't wait. :beer:


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

It will be interesting to see what a "real" quarterback can do with Adrian Peterson and Chester Taylor pounding the ball.


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

when do we find out ?? if golden boy- starts?


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

sonic said:


> when do we find out ?? if golden boy- starts?


He said he'll give us an answer by the 30th; the way every sportscaster has been talking since he went to get surgery has been "no questions asked, hes playing for the vikings" now I've noticed alot of them are not sticking to their original thoughts of the cheesehead


----------



## CMURPHY (Aug 9, 2007)

Matt Jones said:


> Hell, the Vikings should jump at that oppurtunity to trade T-Jack!
> 
> I bet they could easily get a 7th, maybe even a 6th round pick for him...or a slew of unsigned draftees rights.
> 
> Too bad Chile wasted a 3rd round pick to get him. :roll:


Even worse I beleive he was a 2nd rounder..


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

dang I shoulda went double or nothing on a mount from Matt lol

http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/9863 ... oming-back

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news;_ylt=A ... &type=lgns


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

What a joke. We all got played..


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

--What a drama queen, I think he knew all along, he just can't stand not having some media attention--


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

As strung out as this was, there is no way it is over like that. Favre will be back in the headlines sometime around the middle to end of training camp. Whether or not he plays thats another story, but he is not done flirting with the Vikes.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Oh well.......is Vick still available? 8)


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Ha Ha too bad for all you purple Barney dorks, he really played you all!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

MOB said:


> Ha Ha too bad for all you purple Barney dorks, he really played you all!


Yeah to bad.....I really looked forwrd to him STICKING it to the Pukers twice.Oh well.....we will stick it to them anyway. :beer:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

I beleive he was our only chance of getting to the Super Bowl, we will now be one and done in the playoffs,,,,,,,, again,,,,,,,,


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Sad, sad day for the purple.

Totally agree with 9manfan...we'll go 9-7 or 10-6 and be one and done in post season.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Truth be told, Favre wasn't a fantastic fit. Sure, he'll win you games with his arm, but he'll also lose them. With the defense and running game the Vikes have, a QB who takes good care of the ball would be a better fit, even if he didn't do anything else spectacular. I'm still upset that they let Pennington get by them last year. I'm just hoping that Rosenfels can be the steady, unspectacular QB they need.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

MOB said:


> Ha Ha too bad for all you purple Barney dorks, he really played you all!


...and South Dakota's team is called what again? Bronco's?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well the big boy Loadholt signed.....Now they just need to get harvin before camp starts.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

MSG Rude said:


> MOB said:
> 
> 
> > Ha Ha too bad for all you purple Barney dorks, he really played you all!
> ...


Well, if South Dakota or North Dakota had a professional NFL team, then Minnesota would want one too! Did you ever see the trophy room in the Homerdome? I hear it's in the back of the janitors closet.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

MOB said:


> MSG Rude said:
> 
> 
> > MOB said:
> ...


----------



## Mcloving (May 5, 2009)

You'll be lucky to win 2 games NOT 10. Plus all the games you limited tickets on WIN NOT be sold out! CAn you say black-out? Stupid vikes fans, move to the dump that is MN!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Mcloving said:


> You'll be lucky to win 2 games NOT 10. Plus all the games you limited tickets on WIN NOT be sold out! CAn you say black-out? Stupid vikes fans, move to the dump that is MN!


somebody having a bad day or what,,,,,,,,


----------



## startown (Nov 14, 2005)

Mcloving: I'll take you up on a bet. The Vikings will win 2 games? I'll take the Vikings at 8 or more and you take the Vikings at less than 8. Deal?


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

A state judge has said that the Williams can play the entire 2009 season unless a Federal judge intervenes. 
Sounds good to me.

http://www.startribune.com/local/525196 ... DCinchO7DU


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

startown said:


> Mcloving: I'll take you up on a bet. The Vikings will win 2 games? I'll take the Vikings at 8 or more and you take the Vikings at less than 8. Deal?


Can I get in on the bet too? 8)


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> startown said:
> 
> 
> > Mcloving: I'll take you up on a bet. The Vikings will win 2 games? I'll take the Vikings at 8 or more and you take the Vikings at less than 8. Deal?
> ...


Put me down for a C-note on that one too!!!


----------



## blacklabs2 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hardsell said:


> A state judge has said that the Williams can play the entire 2009 season unless a Federal judge intervenes.
> Sounds good to me.
> 
> http://www.startribune.com/local/525196 ... DCinchO7DU


Surprise...a STATE judge rules in favor of the STATE's only football team.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Obviously, it wasn't a state judge from Wisconsin!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I'll take the 2 win bet as we play Detroit twice :idiot:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Eric Hustad said:


> I'll take the 2 win bet as we play Detroit twice :idiot:


Heck,they already have 2 wins since they play the Pukers twice. :beer:


----------

